# I WANT This Umbrella!



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sure other MA-ists would want one too... imagine carrying THIS around in an airport :lol2: 
Found the pics on a pic-dump site... so I have no idea where to buy one... unless it's hand made... which is VERY clever IMO.


----------



## granfire (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like they are available a few places.  ThinkGeek does it with their usual sense of humor. 

Don't forget the Tanto -- the travel sized umbrella 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/japanfan/b625/?cpg=froogle#tabs


----------



## Kurai (Apr 6, 2011)

Not too expensive either.  Might have to pick one up.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2011)

I want this leash for my dog, but, with a mono filament lead. It would go perfectly with the umbrella.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2011)

Carol said:


> Looks like they are available a few places.  ThinkGeek does it with their usual sense of humor.
> 
> Don't forget the Tanto -- the travel sized umbrella
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/japanfan/b625/?cpg=froogle#tabs


Thanks Carol... that was helpful!  

I love this haiku they had for it. 

_The rain falls softly.
 The samurai draws his sword.
 Look, an umbrella._

Of course I renamed the pics to Katanabrella :lol2: 



Big Don said:


> I want this leash for my dog, but, with a mono filament lead. It would go perfectly with the umbrella.


LOL I dunno Don... you could get pulled over by some LEO who was just driving by... better leave the bright red lead on it. :lol:


----------



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> LOL I dunno Don... you could get pulled over by some LEO who was just driving by... better leave the bright red lead on it. :lol:


How about modifying it for use on a kiddie leash?(with the mono filament, of course) Would that be wrong?


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

big don said:


> how about modifying it for use on a kiddie leash?(with the mono filament, of course) would that be wrong?



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rayban (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't care if it isn't raining, I'd take that everywhere


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 6, 2011)

Not to my damn class, you won't.....


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 6, 2011)

While completely awesome, you're going to attract a lot of unwelcome attention carrying that around.  Plus, you'll look like a dorky LARPer, and no one wants that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't try and take it on a airplane

Besides, I&#8217;d rather carry this one


----------



## Rayban (Apr 6, 2011)

I doubt I'd even get in the door at work.  They'd probably shoot me.

I have such a weakness for novelty


----------



## phfman (Apr 6, 2011)

I want one!!!!


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't try and take it on a airplane
> 
> Besides, Id rather carry this one



John Steed called, he want's his umbrella back!

(I hate to be on the receiving end of that one being wielded by an angry old woman...poor watermelon...)


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't try and take it on a airplane
> 
> Besides, Id rather carry this one


Ok... one of THOSE with a Katana handle... after all it'd be fitting as you can slice through a watermelon with it... :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2011)

uhhh ......uh..........uhhhhhhhhhhh.................

katana handle or practical weapon .... crap, I can't decide!!!!

Yes I can.

I want the second one.

Sorry Caver~


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> uhhh ......uh..........uhhhhhhhhhhh.................
> 
> katana handle or practical weapon .... crap, I can't decide!!!!
> 
> ...



Not at all... I mean simply replace the present handle with that of a Katana (or one that LOOKS like one)... I'd want a practical and (multi) functional weapon as well. It looks innocent... until someone gets stupid towards you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2011)

Although I personally do not want the one the Caver posted because I simply do not want to be stopped by every single police officer that sees me  , I do think it is cool but here is something to consider

The Katana/Tanto Umbrellas go for around $19.99 - $29.99 the one I want goes for $189.95

Now add a Katana handle to it and I'm guessing you go well over $200


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 9, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I'm sure other MA-ists would want one too... imagine carrying THIS around in an airport :lol2:
> Found the pics on a pic-dump site... so I have no idea where to buy one... unless it's hand made... which is VERY clever IMO.



I have one  Well I have the set. Set me back about AUD$40 for the pair on Ebay. Fun little toy but the novelty wears off very quickly and it's quite poorly balanced so it's a pain to carry/control in any self respecting wind. 



Chris Parker said:


> Not to my damn class, you won't.....



There's a reason I've never brought them up


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 10, 2011)

A friend of mine has that katana umbrella.  I had already seen it on the internet, but it still made me do a double take when I saw him carrying it.  It is awesome!


----------



## Big Don (Apr 21, 2011)

That katana umbrella caused a mall to be evacuated! 
Bonus: Because people thought it was a rifle!


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2011)

Big Don said:


> That katana umbrella caused a mall to be evacuated!
> Bonus: Because people thought it was a rifle!



And because its Massachusetts -- here come the calls to BAN IT!!  

http://bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/2011_0420umbrella_sparks_mall_scare/



> &#8220;We live in a free country, and you can&#8217;t regulate everything, but  common sense should tell you something that can easily be mistaken for a  weapon *shouldn&#8217;t be sold &#8212; and people shouldn&#8217;t buy it*,&#8221; said  Burlington police Lt. Glen Mills.


----------

